# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa >  Chế Current Probe for DMM and Oscilloscope sao lại không?

## CKD

Chế *Current Probe for DMM and Oscilloscope* sao lại không?

_Nguồn http://www.edaboard.com/thread25183.html_

Mạch điện rất đơn giản. UGN3503 có thể thay thế bằng nhiều loại tương đương khác.


















Tạo tải giả để hiệu chỉnh

----------

CBNN, Gamo, Tuanlm

----------


## CKD

Con này ở HCM có A1302, tần số giới hạn 20kHz
*Download File*

----------

Ga con, Gamo, nhatson, Tuanlm

----------


## CKD

Rảnh rỗi sinh nông nỗi!..
Làm thử bài test cho biết với người ta

----------


## duonghoang

> Rảnh rỗi sinh nông nỗi!..
> Làm thử bài test cho biết với người ta


-- CH1 và CH2 anh đo chỗ nào vậy anh?

----------


## CKD

CH1. Đo dòng kênh A qua CT (biến dòng).
CH2. Đo áp trên kênh A với Gnd.

Ảnh trên là đang chạy.
Ảnh dưới là đang stop.

Ở ảnh dưới nhìn CH1 sẽ thấy dòng cảm ứng trên cuộn A step. Nếu có 4 chanel sẽ cụ thể hơn.
Về lý thuyết thì dùng CT cho nguồn PWM sẽ cho kết quả sai  :Smile: .
Trường hợp này đo qua shunt thì sao nhỉ?

----------


## nhatson

> CH1. Đo dòng kênh A qua CT (biến dòng).
> CH2. Đo áp trên kênh A với Gnd.
> 
> Ảnh trên là đang chạy.
> Ảnh dưới là đang stop.
> 
> Ở ảnh dưới nhìn CH1 sẽ thấy dòng cảm ứng trên cuộn A step. Nếu có 4 chanel sẽ cụ thể hơn.
> Về lý thuyết thì dùng CT cho nguồn PWM sẽ cho kết quả sai .
> Trường hợp này đo qua shunt thì sao nhỉ?


shunt nếu chung 2 chân cầu sẽ có phần ngược ( dòng xả)
b.r

----------


## Ga con

CT (current transformer) phải loại chạy được đến 100kHz may ra monitor được, mấy loại thường thường em dùng (tháo từ biến tần ra, chắc đáp ứng được vài chục kHz) đo thấy kém tuyến tính => méo nhiều quá. Nhiều khi nhìn xung cứ ngờ ngợ thế nào ấy.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

Đo thử xem nó thế nào. Vì cơ bản là không tin nó chính xác nên ra được hình là mừng rồi.
- Như đã nói, CT không dành cho PWM vì nó không thể hiện chính xác. Mấy cái current probe tần số cao nghe đâu cũng là CT. Nhưng làm sao để đo chính xác thì chịu.
- Cái CT là tự làm, quân bằng vòng xuyến cảm ferit. Nên chắc tần số cũng kha khá.

Nói chung là cái vụ đo đạt kia chỉ mang tính chất vui là chính. Có cái cảm biến dòng, bán dẫn ACS712, tần số làm việc 80KHz. Để khi nào lấy đo thử xem có gì khác biệt.

Thấy mấy cái current probe toàn vài nghìn trở lên không hà. Mua về ngâm đau bụng lém.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Ga con

Mấy cái current probe em thấy đa số nó dùng hall, một số ít nó dùng CT.

Anh quấn mà dùng trực tiếp đầu ra thì nó là biến áp rồi chứ không phải biến dòng. Biến dòng phải cho qua 1 con trở tải loại chính xác cao, hệ số nhiệt thấp để làm I/V. Thảo nào sóng sine anh đo nó có mấy cái gai lạ lạ. Đúng CT nó đỡ nhiễu hơn khá nhiều.

Thanks.

----------


## nhatson

> Mấy cái current probe em thấy đa số nó dùng hall, một số ít nó dùng CT.
> 
> Anh quấn mà dùng trực tiếp đầu ra thì nó là biến áp rồi chứ không phải biến dòng. Biến dòng phải cho qua 1 con trở tải loại chính xác cao, hệ số nhiệt thấp để làm I/V. Thảo nào sóng sine anh đo nó có mấy cái gai lạ lạ. Đúng CT nó đỡ nhiễu hơn khá nhiều.
> 
> Thanks.


current probe ac là CT
current probe DC là hall kết hợp với CT, vì hall ko thể chạy tới 50 100mhz ợ


http://www.google.com/patents/US6885183

sau khi ngắm nghía các loại, em thấy có lẽ mỗi thằng trên trái đất này làm là HIOKI, hãng OEM cho các hãng khác, có hãng dùng mạch của mình và bộ phận cảm biến từ HIOKI, có hãng OEM nguyên con từ HIOKI

----------


## CKD

> Anh quấn mà dùng trực tiếp đầu ra thì nó là biến áp rồi chứ không phải biến dòng. Biến dòng phải cho qua 1 con trở tải loại chính xác cao, hệ số nhiệt thấp để làm I/V. Thảo nào sóng sine anh đo nó có mấy cái gai lạ lạ. Đúng CT nó đỡ nhiễu hơn khá nhiều.


Đương nhiên phải có R shunt rồi. Quất vào 50ohm.
Tất nhiên không có con trở xịn đúng chuẩn rồi. Nhưng về nguyên lý là đầy đủ. Chỉ có kém chính xác thôi.
Theo những gì đã thử thì mấy cái gai nó hay xuất hiện khi kênh B nó chuyển phase (đo trên kênh A).

Để rỗi tìm hiểu thêm vụ CT, chắc có gì đó chưa ổn. Cũng nghiên cứu thêm tí lý thuyết bổ xung vào  :Wink: 

Have fun thì vầy là ổn rồi.

----------


## nhatson

> Đương nhiên phải có R shunt rồi. Quất vào 50ohm.
> Tất nhiên không có con trở xịn đúng chuẩn rồi. Nhưng về nguyên lý là đầy đủ. Chỉ có kém chính xác thôi.
> Theo những gì đã thử thì mấy cái gai nó hay xuất hiện khi kênh B nó chuyển phase (đo trên kênh A).
> 
> Để rỗi tìm hiểu thêm vụ CT, chắc có gì đó chưa ổn. Cũng nghiên cứu thêm tí lý thuyết bổ xung vào 
> 
> Have fun thì vầy là ổn rồi.


cái ct cụ, cưa ra thêm con hall linear, mạch điện thành cái DC probe khá đấy  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Hall ở đây có 30khz.
Cảm biến dòng asc712 được 80khz.

Để lên cơn lười thì thử tiếp.

----------


## nhatson

> Hall ở đây có 30khz.
> Cảm biến dòng asc712 được 80khz.
> 
> Để lên cơn lười thì thử tiếp.


asc712 noise kinh  :Frown:

----------


## CKD

Current Probe

http://meettechniek.info/instruments/scope-probes.html

----------

nhatson

----------


## CKD

Có nhiều cải thiện  :Smile: 


CH1 -> CT
CH2 -> ASC712-20 (do trong tay chỉ có con này, để kiếm con ASC712-05 xem sao  :Smile: )

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

kiếm chi, mai em gởi cho 2 con với đống motor hehe

----------


## CKD

Đồ chơi ASC712-20

----------


## CKD

Cây nhà lá vườn..
Motor current check with ASC712-05


50rpm

200rpm

400rpm

----------


## nhatson

các cụ cho em hỏi cái fe ferarit này nhỏ nhỏ lỗ cở 20mm ko biết trong tbi máy móc nào hay có ah?
thanks các cụ

IU hay UU cũng được ợ

----------


## nhatson

thêm 1 ít thông tin cho nó máu ah

http://www.ti.com/product/DRV411

http://www.ti.com/lit/an/sboa136/sboa136.pdf
http://www.ti.com/lit/ug/tidu820/tidu820.pdf

----------


## terminaterx300

> các cụ cho em hỏi cái fe ferarit này nhỏ nhỏ lỗ cở 20mm ko biết trong tbi máy móc nào hay có ah?
> thanks các cụ
> 
> IU hay UU cũng được ợ


trên chung cư NT hình như có bán mà, Tâm Ferrit thì phải. trên lầu C2 hay sao ấy

----------


## duonghoang

> các cụ cho em hỏi cái fe ferarit này nhỏ nhỏ lỗ cở 20mm ko biết trong tbi máy móc nào hay có ah?
> thanks các cụ
> 
> IU hay UU cũng được ợ


--- Cái này Nhật tảo em thấy có nhiều mà?

----------


## Gamo

Cái chữ E thì thấy nhiều mà chữ U chưa để ý... Cùng lắm mua chữ E về cưa bớt?

----------


## nhatson

> trên chung cư NT hình như có bán mà, Tâm Ferrit thì phải. trên lầu C2 hay sao ấy


toàn EI, EE ko thấy co U ợ

----------


## Ga con

Cụ lấy EI (loại trụ giữa vuông) mài bỏ 1 bên cánh và mài bớt cái trụ cho mỏng đi chứ UI hay UU (C core) nhỏ tìm không ra đâu (3,4 năm trước em lùng nát rồi mà không ra).

Ferit cưa không nổi, phải mài bằng đá mài dao carbide, hoặc đá kim cương càng tốt.

Thanks.

----------


## CKD

Lấy đĩa kim cương cắt cho nhanh ạ. Nhớ xịt cho nó ít nước nếu không cái đĩa nó tèo ạ.

Mà làm sao biết cái lõi ấy làm việc được tới tần số bao nhiêu nhỉ?
Hôm rồi có lấy cuộn cảm xuyến 100-150uH để làm CT, tất nhiên là với độ tự cảm thế thì số vòng dây cũng ít, làm CT tín hiệu ra quá nhỏ.
Nhưng điều nhận thấy là với cuộn sơ (dây cần đo) 1 vòng, 2 vòng, 3 vòng (mới thử đến đây) thấy số vòng có ảnh hưởng rỏ rệt đến step.

----------


## nhatson

> Lấy đĩa kim cương cắt cho nhanh ạ. Nhớ xịt cho nó ít nước nếu không cái đĩa nó tèo ạ.
> 
> Mà làm sao biết cái lõi ấy làm việc được tới tần số bao nhiêu nhỉ?
> Hôm rồi có lấy cuộn cảm xuyến 100-150uH để làm CT, tất nhiên là với độ tự cảm thế thì số vòng dây cũng ít, làm CT tín hiệu ra quá nhỏ.
> Nhưng điều nhận thấy là với cuộn sơ (dây cần đo) 1 vòng, 2 vòng, 3 vòng (mới thử đến đây) thấy số vòng có ảnh hưởng rỏ rệt đến step.


lười định kiếm có sẵn, vụ cầm máy cắt em sợ

cần phối hợp trở kháng ngõ ra của coil nữa ah

http://www.allsyllabus.com/aj/note/E...p#.V4hJ6_l97AV

----------


## nhatson

> Cụ lấy EI (loại trụ giữa vuông) mài bỏ 1 bên cánh và mài bớt cái trụ cho mỏng đi chứ UI hay UU (C core) nhỏ tìm không ra đâu (3,4 năm trước em lùng nát rồi mà không ra).
> 
> Ferit cưa không nổi, phải mài bằng đá mài dao carbide, hoặc đá kim cương càng tốt.
> 
> Thanks.


em nghĩ trog mấy lọc EMI có, nhưng ko biết loại nào nó dùng UI , có cái lọc EMI AC vào có UI nhưng nhỏ quá
bí qua thì china vác về  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Với CT (Current Transformer) quan trọng nhất là số vòng cuộn sơ và điện trở burden hay shunt (điện trở tải - tạm gọi là vậy). Đây là 2 thông số chính để xác định thông số đo.

Ví dụ muốn đo dòng xoay chiều 10A (giả thuyết là cuộn sơ không có điện trở, hoặc trở rất nhỏ không đáng kể) với CT có sơ cấp 1000 vòng (turns) thường gọi là CT 1000:1, với điện trở burden 100Ω. Tính với dạng sóng sin, sóng biên dạng kiểu khác sẽ không chính xác.


- i(measured - peak current) = √2 * i(rms_current) = 1.414 * 10A = 14.14 A

khi đó dòng cần đo là
- I(sensor) = i(measured - peak current) / nb_turns = 14.11A / 1000 = 0.01411A

Điện áp đo.
- U(sensor - peak voltage) = R(burden)*I(sensor) = 100Ω * 0.01411A = *1.411V*

Tất nhiên là để đo chính xác thì cần xác định tần số, phối hợp trở kháng với thiết bị đo, với tần số cao còn phải tính đến dung kháng. Có vậy thì kết hợp với OSC mới cho biên dạng sóng đúng.
Dó là chưa nói độ trễ phase khi tần số cao. Theo lý thuyết thì độ trễ phase sẽ càng rỏ khi tần số càng cao  :Wink: .

Bổ sung phương pháp & khã năng đo.

----------


## nhatson

> Với CT (Current Transformer) quan trọng nhất là số vòng cuộn sơ và điện trở burden hay shunt (điện trở tải - tạm gọi là vậy). Đây là 2 thông số chính để xác định thông số đo.
> 
> Ví dụ muốn đo dòng xoay chiều 10A (giả thuyết là cuộn sơ không có điện trở, hoặc trở rất nhỏ không đáng kể) với CT có sơ cấp 1000 vòng (turns) thường gọi là CT 1000:1, với điện trở burden 100Ω. Tính với dạng sóng sin, sóng biên dạng kiểu khác sẽ không chính xác.
> 
> 
> - i(measured - peak current) = √2 * i(rms_current) = 1.414 * 10A = 14.14 A
> 
> khi đó dòng cần đo là
> - I(sensor) = i(measured - peak current) / nb_turns = 14.11A / 1000 = 0.01411A
> ...


kiếm core ferrite UU UI đê, tần số bi nhiêu ko wan trọng lắm vì hàng Mhz trong air nó cũng truyền rồi, với lại nó ko truyền công suất nên ko sao 
bàn lý thuyết mà ko có cái CORE để làm test thì chán chết

----------


## CKD

Dưới này biết đường nào mà kiếm.
Có cái xuyến ferit làm cảm 100uH đoá, mà giờ cắt đôi ra thì phiền mà để nguyên thì không biết làm sao để quấn nó lên 1000 turns. Hic hic.
Với cũng có cái hall nào đâu  :Wink: 

Không ngại kích thước thì tìm mấy cái lõi EI, EE hoặc UU trong TV ấy (phần nguồn, lọc, flyback). Mà cái EI của mấy cái switching power nó Ok không? Ok thì cắt nó thành UU được à. 
Thôi thì dạo mạng tìm lý thuyết trước vậy.

NS trên đó làm đầu tàu nghiên cứu đê hehe.

----------


## Ga con

Mua cái cục cao áp của flyback đèn hình TV cũng được đó cụ, UU nhưng ngặt cái 1 cạnh tròn 1 cạnh vuông  :Stick Out Tongue: . Hơi to hơn yêu cầu một chút.
Cái này bán rất nhiều, như tầm 15k/cái.

Thanks.

----------


## nhatson

Current probe dc mới cần hall, tem nó làm ac curretlnt probe chạy xuống 15hz trên tới mấy chục mhz, làm được cái này mới tơi dc current probe vi dc chạy phần dc bằng hall, phần 100khz chạy bằng coil

----------


## CKD

Muốn CT 1000:1 thì có đây  :Wink: 



http://banlinhkien.vn/goods-3997-cam...0b-5a-5ma.html

----------


## nhatson

dùng tạm cục này làm cuộn rogowski coil


ac current probe của tektronix

http://www.analogdesign.be/vintage-g...-current-probe

----------


## nhatson

dc current probe, đồ agilent nhưng bên trong bo là HIOKI. hình em lấy trên EEVBLOG mà giờ ko còn luu link







cái này ruột con tcp202

----------


## CKD

Con này vừa có CT vừa có hall nè  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

http://www.eevblog.com/forum/testgea...n-and-repair)/

Tham khảo thêm cho nó máu

----------


## CKD

Hantek cc-65
http://www.eevblog.com/forum/testgea...n-and-testing/

----------

nhatson

----------


## CKD

Băng thông lên đến 1M
http://www.eevblog.com/forum/testgea...loscope-probe/

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

p6024 tektronix
http://materias.fi.uba.ar/6644/info/...nt%20probe.pdf

----------


## CKD

Tụi xịn nó còn có chức năng DeGauss để khử từ cặp đo.

DeGauss nghe có vẽ cao xiu nhưng nguyên lý chỉ là cấp dòng từ xoay chiều cường độ lớn rồi giảm dần về 0 vào cặp đo  :Smile:  (cái này suy ra từ việc khữ từ cho màn hình CRT  :Wink: )

Lý do bị từ dư là vì môi trường xung quanh, hoặc để thiết bị trong vùng có từ trường mạnh, hoặc do dòng DC cường độ lớn trong thời gian dài.. nên thiết bị bị nhiễm từ.

----------


## nhatson

> Tụi xịn nó còn có chức năng DeGauss để khử từ cặp đo.
> 
> DeGauss nghe có vẽ cao xiu nhưng nguyên lý chỉ là cấp dòng từ xoay chiều cường độ lớn rồi giảm dần về 0 vào cặp đo  (cái này suy ra từ việc khữ từ cho màn hình CRT )
> 
> Lý do bị từ dư là vì môi trường xung quanh, hoặc để thiết bị trong vùng có từ trường mạnh, hoặc do dòng DC cường độ lớn trong thời gian dài.. nên thiết bị bị nhiễm từ.


đang théc méc là nó có dùng chung coil đo hay riêng đây ợ

----------


## nhatson

vài thông tin để tính toán cho hall sensor
http://www.allegromicro.com/en/Desig...ectronics.aspx
http://www.allegromicro.com/en/Desig...ion-Guide.aspx

http://www.akm.com/akm/en/product/detail/0004/
http://www.ti.com/lit/an/sboa136/sboa136.pdf
http://www.gmw.com/magnetic_sensors/...FINAL.2011.pdf
http://www.gmw.com/magnetic_sensors/...FINAL.2011.pdf

----------


## nhatson

tektronix p6302 current probe manual

http://exodus.poly.edu/~kurt/manuals...nstruction.pdf
http://exodus.poly.edu/~kurt/manuals...nstruction.pdf
http://docmesure.free.fr/manuels/Tek...M503/AM503.pdf
http://w140.com/am503a_service.pdf

----------


## nhatson

tài liệu cổ xưa của tektronix


http://www.davmar.org/TE/TekConcepts...beCircuits.pdf

----------


## nhatson

ctrinh số 1, tăng độ nhậy Hall a1302 tới mức mong muốn

----------


## nhatson

ctrinh số 2, kẹp hall vào Fe, đáp ứng khá tốt
clip test hall current sensor a1302 và current probe agilent N1146



vài hình ảnh, màu vàng là tín hiệu của hall, màu xanh là tín hiệu của current probe agilent N1146






tín hiệu lớn có thể coi là tạm ổn, nhưng tín hiệu mức nhỏ ko ổn chút nào

----------

duonghoang

----------


## CKD

À ra thế...
Theo cái ảnh cuối cùng thì tín hiệu bao nhiêu A thế? Thấy osc đo được nhỏ hơn 200mV.

Cường độ tín hiệu nhỏ quá, sensor không đủ nhạy. Tín hiệu output gần = hoặc nhỏ hơn noise. Nên nhìn thấy cả tín hiệu & noise rỏ. Tín hiệu nhỏ hơn tí nữa chắc chỉ còn noise.

Khắc phục chắc làm cái core ferit lại cho chính xác hơn, khích mặt hơn để giảm nhiễu và thất thoát từ thông. Bọc giáp luôn sensor và mấy thứ linh tinh đến điện có hiệu quả không nhỉ.

Con CC-65 của hantek bán khoảng 8-9 xị. BW đến 20KHz thôi.

----------


## Gamo

Ui giời, hóa ra là CKD lấy hình Nhật Sơn

----------


## nhatson

> À ra thế...
> Theo cái ảnh cuối cùng thì tín hiệu bao nhiêu A thế? Thấy osc đo được nhỏ hơn 200mV.
> 
> Cường độ tín hiệu nhỏ quá, sensor không đủ nhạy. Tín hiệu output gần = hoặc nhỏ hơn noise. Nên nhìn thấy cả tín hiệu & noise rỏ. Tín hiệu nhỏ hơn tí nữa chắc chỉ còn noise.
> 
> Khắc phục chắc làm cái core ferit lại cho chính xác hơn, khích mặt hơn để giảm nhiễu và thất thoát từ thông. Bọc giáp luôn sensor và mấy thứ linh tinh đến điện có hiệu quả không nhỉ.
> 
> Con CC-65 của hantek bán khoảng 8-9 xị. BW đến 20KHz thôi.


dùng TDS3000, vặn mức DIV 1mV , con a1302 đang noise 2mV, độ khếch đại ở mức 20 lần nên noise nó lên 40mV , 
800 900k cũng ko mắc ah, nhưng chắc nó ko noise như của mình hehe

nay có thời gian sẽ làm lại nguồn tử tế, nguồn lab noise> 2mV

----------


## nhatson

sau 1 giờ hí hoáy, làm vỡ 3 mảnh, cuối cùng cũng xẻ được 1 em

----------


## CKD

Vạt góc luôn, phía gắn a1302 vạt góc cho nó vừa với bề rộng sensor.
Khoét kiểu này nó thất thoát từ, sẽ giảm độ nhạy.

Kiểu như vầy

----------


## nhatson

> Vạt góc luôn, phía gắn a1302 vạt góc cho nó vừa với bề rộng sensor.
> Khoét kiểu này nó thất thoát từ, sẽ giảm độ nhạy.
> 
> Kiểu như vầy


độ nhậy giờ ko lo ợ, lo cái vụ noise đã ợ

----------


## nhatson

thông tin về core trong hd của MXL

https://www.melexis.com/en

----------


## CKD

Không có cái gì chơi nên lôi vài món, ghép ghép lại chơi cuối ngày  :Smile: 
Đồ chơi gồm
- Mach3 + RnRmotion + IM483 + Nema23 step motor
- Hantek 6022PL + Laptop
- Toroid choke 800uH

Kết quả thế này



* Tín hiệu trên kênh A step motor
* CH1 ở trên là trực tiếp từ choke
* CH2 ở dưới là có qua lọc RC

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

http://w140.com/am503a_service.pdf
kdai current probe

----------


## nhatson

Teardown--The-Tektronix-P6042-current-probe-is-a-classic
http://www.edn.com/design/test-and-m...e-is-a-classic

----------


## nhatson

em vừa nhặt được con này, ko rõ sống chết, nhưng có dịp để xem thực tế nó thế nào

----------


## nhatson

hàng đã cập cảng, còn khá xinh đẹp

----------

Gamo, Tuanlm

----------


## nhatson

sau khi nối điện thì thật nhẹ nhỏm, em nó vẫn còn hd được
cviec tiếp theo là mò dây zero và degauss

agilent 1146A( màu xanh dương) vs agilent 1147A ( màu vàng)

----------

CKD, Tuanlm

----------


## Tuanlm

> sau khi nối điện thì thật nhẹ nhỏm, em nó vẫn còn hd được
> cviec tiếp theo là mò dây zero và degauss
> 
> agilent 1146A( màu xanh dương) vs agilent 1147A ( màu vàng)


Có đồ xịn gòi, có còn hứng DIY nữa hôn?

----------


## nhatson

> Có đồ xịn gòi, có còn hứng DIY nữa hôn?


có cái xịn dể REF cái diy mà ah  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

dự định dùng hall sensor HW322B-F



mạch aplication, với hall ko làm tốt em nghĩ nó có thể chạy 100khz -3dB
http://www.gmw.com/magnetic_sensors/...FINAL.2011.pdf

tài liệu chống lưng
http://www.davmar.org/TE/TekConcepts...beCircuits.pdf
http://materias.fi.uba.ar/6644/info/...e%20131.v6.pdf
http://w140.com/am503a_service.pdf
http://www.edn.com/design/test-and-m...e-is-a-classic
http://www.pa4tim.nl/?p=3135
http://www.allsyllabus.com/aj/note/E...p#.WQiRxfl97AX
https://www.hioki.com/hdfile.jsp?id=31514
https://www.hioki.com/hdfile.jsp?id=26863
http://www.lem.com/images/stories/fi...ns/CH24101.pdf

vấn đề là tìm lỏi feritte

----------

CKD, Tuanlm

----------

